# Texas and Chile have similar but different flags. :O



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 14, 2010)

http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/94067?fp=1

Whoops. How embarassing... X3


----------



## wheelieotter (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn, that's worse than when D&D Exhausts (based in Fort Worth) got the colors mixed up on the Texas flag in their logo. They had it wrong for years, too. pic


----------

